# Commute to Cyberport



## DB54 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Im moving to HK in the next couple of months and will be working at Cyberport (Pok Fu Lam) so would like to live somewhere with a short commute to work, and still close enough to Central. From what I've seen, Kennedy Town ticks a lot of boxes but Im still unclear on how best to travel to and from work.... I dont know the area and routes that well so not sure how practical the buses or taxis will be (and Im assuming they are my only 2 options....). Are there plenty of buses going that way and how long would they take?

Or are there any other areas that you'd recommend? Ideally with 1-2 bed apartments in the 25-30k range (preferably at the lower end of that). And under 30 mins commute.

Any inputs are greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Hong Kong is tiny and the public transport, Buses, Trains, taxi, are everywhere and it moves fast. 25-30k will get you the upper class flats that will have gyms, pools and tennis courts. You can get the same size flats without the goodies for 8,000-15,000 and it will be like 10 mins away at the most. JW


----------



## DB54 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great, thanks for the info JW. Sounds like a good option for me.
Cheers


----------



## mwvalen (Jul 27, 2011)

We are in a similar situation - currently short term in Discovery Bay. Husband to work at Cyberport (quite the commute from here). Looking forward to more information on Kennedy Town.


----------



## edlyn (Jul 7, 2011)

*hi*



DB54 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im moving to HK in the next couple of months and will be working at Cyberport (Pok Fu Lam) so would like to live somewhere with a short commute to work, and still close enough to Central. From what I've seen, Kennedy Town ticks a lot of boxes but Im still unclear on how best to travel to and from work.... I dont know the area and routes that well so not sure how practical the buses or taxis will be (and Im assuming they are my only 2 options....). Are there plenty of buses going that way and how long would they take?
> 
> ...


you can get bus # 30X from cyberport to central route keneddy town that takes 35 minutes. then pokfulam to central 30 k for 27 minutes. then pokfulam to cyberport 12 minutes.bus# 40 P, i am a licensed agent i might able to help you if you still looking for a place, goodluck and welcome on your arrival in hk.

cheers,
edlyn


----------



## edlyn (Jul 7, 2011)

*hi*



mwvalen said:


> We are in a similar situation - currently short term in Discovery Bay. Husband to work at Cyberport (quite the commute from here). Looking forward to more information on Kennedy Town.


yes, discoverybay is not good place for you if you working in cyberport,
you can choose between kenedy town, midlevel west, by bus take you 31 minutes
bus # M47 from kenedy
and Bus# 46M
#91
# 4X
i am licensed agent i am living in discoverybay to but my office is in cenral. let me know if you need help finding new place.
goodluck on your place hunting.

regards,
edlyn


----------

